# fiio e17 for ipod



## reddragon

so i use the L9 to connect my ipod to the aux port of the fiio e17, question is, is my e17 just an amp for my ipod or is it also a dac?


----------



## Gofre

Quote: 





reddragon said:


> so i use the L9 to connect my ipod to the aux port of the fiio e17, question is, is my e17 just an amp for my ipod or is it also a dac?


 
   
  It's only an amp, there's only a couple of devices that can bypass the internal DAC of iDevices.


----------



## skcheng

Quote: 





gofre said:


> It's only an amp, there's only a couple of devices that can bypass the internal DAC of iDevices.


 
   

 So now I'm confused.   I purchased both the E17 and the E9 to use with both my iPhone and the MacBook.   So when paired together, they're both solely amplifying the signal?    Thanks for clearing this up.  
   
  skc


----------



## RingingEars

Quote: 





skcheng said:


> So now I'm confused.   I purchased both the E17 and the E9 to use with both my iPhone and the MacBook.   So when paired together, they're both solely amplifying the signal?    Thanks for clearing this up.
> 
> skc


 
   

 Yes. It will be an amp only for the ipod, but will be a DAC/amp for the macbook.


----------



## skamp

If he connects it via USB that is.


----------



## GloryUprising

DAC/Amp for mac book only when using USB.


----------



## skcheng

Quote: 





gloryuprising said:


> DAC/Amp for mac book only when using USB.


 
   

 Okay, so if I place the E17 into the E9, I would benefit from both?   Phones then plugged into the E17??   Does the E9 volume pot work along with the digital controls on the E17.   Thx,
   
  skc


----------



## skamp

If you place the E17 into the E9, the E17 acts as a DAC, and the E9 as an amp. You plug your headphones into the E9. The volume controls (and bass boost) won't work on the E17.

Also, 3.5mm/6.5mm (1/8 and 1/4 inch) jacks are analog. A USB cable is digital. In order to the the E17 as a DAC, you need to plug it via USB (or the E9 via USB if the E17 is docked on it).

There's no way to use the E17 as a DAC via USB with iPods/iPhones because Apple requires a decoding chip inside the device. Only a handful of portable devices have it, the E17 does not.


----------



## skcheng

Quote: 





skamp said:


> If you place the E17 into the E9, the E17 acts as a DAC, and the E9 as an amp. You plug your headphones into the E9. The volume controls (and bass boost) won't work on the E17.
> Also, 3.5mm/6.5mm (1/8 and 1/4 inch) jacks are analog. A USB cable is digital. In order to the the E17 as a DAC, you need to plug it via USB (or the E9 via USB if the E17 is docked on it).
> There's no way to use the E17 as a DAC via USB with iPods/iPhones because Apple requires a decoding chip inside the device. Only a handful of portable devices have it, the E17 does not.


 
   
  Okay, thanks for clearing much of this up for me.   I somehow thought that the FiiO LOD connector would allow me to use the E17 as a DAC with the iPhone.   I also just purchased an E7 for very little of the B/S forum so that I can use one at work.  
   
  So what is the best way to obtain the best sound here with my growing collection of FiiO products?   Am I correct to assume:
   
  1.   That the E9 with the iPhone docked and headphones connected will sound just as good  (or better) than the E17?? 
  2    That the E17 docked into the E9 will offer up the best sound quality connected to my MacBook or my windows based PC and laptop? 
  3.   That the E7 and the E17 will sound similar connected to my iPhone since both are simply amplifying the signal?  
   
  Thanks again.   Today I watch some YouTube tutorials on these various products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  skc


----------



## skamp

1) You can't dock the iPhone onto the E9. The dock connector is compatible with the E7/E17 only. Use the LOD to connect the iPhone to the E9 (line in). It will probably sound about the same as the E17 + E9.
2) It will sound pretty good.
3) Yes.

Btw, what headphones are you using? Maybe you don't need the E9 at all.

Edit: the *E9i* has a dock connector for iPods/iPhones.


----------



## skcheng

Quote: 





skamp said:


> 1) You can't dock the iPhone onto the E9. The dock connector is compatible with the E7/E17 only. Use the LOD to connect the iPhone to the E9 (line in). It will probably sound about the same as the E17 + E9.
> 2) It will sound pretty good.
> 3) Yes.
> Btw, what headphones are you using? Maybe you don't need the E9 at all.
> Edit: the *E9i* has a dock connector for iPods/iPhones.


 
   

 Okay, thanks.   I appreciate your patience with my newbie questions.  
   
  So far I've purchased the newly discontinued Denon AH-NC800 phones.   And I think I'll be getting a pair of Beyer DT1350s.    After that I'd like something a little more high end for home/computer use or with one of my tube amps.  
   
  I've asked this question elsewhere, but I've gotten no answers thus far.    Do certain phone work better with the FiiO products?    If so, that might encourage me to pick up another pair or two. 
   
  skc


----------



## skamp

You don't need the E9 (unless you want to dock the E7/E17 or your iPod, depending on the model, for convenience). The E9/E9i is for headphones that require a lot of power. The E7/17 is sufficient for your headphones (though maybe less convenient depending on your usage).


----------



## GloryUprising

Quote: 





skamp said:


> If you place the E17 into the E9, the E17 acts as a DAC, and the E9 as an amp. You plug your headphones into the E9. The volume controls (and bass boost) won't work on the E17.


 
   
  A minor correction, if I may; the e17 has a feature that allows sound processing to pass to the e9.  If you look at the right edge of the e17 you'll see a toggle thing, toggle down to pass thru signal at line level to the e9 (thus disabling e17's digital volume, treble/bass control, l/r channel balance, ect) or switch it up to preserve these settings/ability.  the analog volume control of the e9's knob will still work as expect in terms of volume control only from the front headphone jacks (the line out in the back is not affected by the e9's analog volume pot, but may be affected by the e17 if the stitch is in the 'up' position.
   
  the older e7 has no such feature.
   
  in terms of sound quality, I think Skamp is on the right track for the cans you have.  That being said, having more amplification is never a *bad* thing.  At this point in the game, I just use my e9 as a line out for my e17 to my amps.  Fiio does sell a dock connector jack that allows you to get a line level signal from the e7/e17.  There's always a converstation to be had between using a device at (in this case e7/e17) line level or internally amplified output.  I've used both and decided for *ME* line level from the e17 is best for now.


----------



## skamp

I stand corrected. I had the E7 in mind.


----------



## reddragon

thought i would be using the wolfson soundcard in my e17 even when i use it for my ipod, now i know im using the cirrus soundcard in my ipod instead, is my ipod soundcard supposed to be inferior?


----------



## proton007

Quote: 





reddragon said:


> thought i would be using the wolfson soundcard in my e17 even when i use it for my ipod, now i know im using the cirrus soundcard in my ipod instead, is my ipod soundcard supposed to be inferior?


 
   
  No.


----------



## skamp

There's a lot of hype around Wolfson DACs. That doesn't mean Cirrus Logic DACs in recent iPods sound bad. I bet most people wouldn't be able to tell them apart in a double blind test.

There's a thread in the Sound Science forum where you can compare a cheapo Realtek DACs and a Xonar sound card:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/601132/blind-test-onboard-dac

It would be interesting to do a double blind test with two iPods, one with a Wolfson DAC and one with a Cirrus Logic DAC.

Edit: I just checked datasheets (which concern only the DAC chips, not the implementation) and the Signal to Noise Ratios (99-100 dB) and Total Harmonic Distortion + Noise (-86 dB) values are similar for both chips.


----------



## reddragon

thanks guys, im relieved lol


----------



## reddragon

also when i was using my portable setup (ipod classic 160gb => fiio e17 => etymotic research hf5) on bart, my e17 ran out of battery so i plugged my hf5 onto my ipod jack, i instantly noticed a slightly lower volume and i felt like the layering is not as good and i wasnt trying to listen for any differences, is it because of placebo (i would think thats unlikely because i didnt try to listen for any differences at all) or the slightly lower volume caused the illusion of not as good layering in my music or is it supposed to happen?


----------



## skamp

Louder always sounds better.


----------



## reddragon

Quote: 





skamp said:


> Louder always sounds better.


 
   
  sometimes too loud can sound kinda distorted though


----------



## elektrikgypsy

Quote: 





gofre said:


> It's only an amp, there's only a couple of devices that can bypass the internal DAC of iDevices.


 
   
  I've been using my E7 with MacBook when traveling, occasionally even bringing my E9 to go with it (my DT770s love it). However, I've been trying to cut right down on my traveling sound, and while looking at the E17, was wondering if there's anything smaller than a laptop that can output direct to the DAC section of the E17, ideally something iPod sized? Or some decoder to go between an iPod Touch and an E17? I'm on the verge of quartering my mobile office if I can crack this. Any suggestions?


----------



## elektrikgypsy

I should add that the iPod Touch into my E11 sounds very good, but not a patch on the MacBook into even the E7, and that's the kind of quality I'd like to get into my pocket.


----------

